# Please post in Dairy goat Info section



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Please post in Dairy Goat Info section for more views. 
By posting here we are loosing our treasure trove reference section.
Thank you


----------



## Renee Lottier (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm pretty new to owning dairy goats. I bought a Lamancha doe and her son from a farmer who only had Boers and she got bred by a Boer. My little boy from her looks just like his daddy but has his mommies ears, lol. 

I also purchased a Dwarf Nigerian doe and her doeling from another woman, both very light in color and mommy has pretty blue eyes. Then I purchased a moon spotted Billy for my DN's for breeding to mommy and when my girl gets older, to her as well. I have considered breeding him to the Lamancha as well, since they are all very good dairy goats. 

Somehow my billy DN got to the little girl and she will be birthing at just one year old, poor baby! I wasn't too happy about it, but she was a determined little thing. Now my billy DN has taken to raming his head into her sides and bullying her really bad. I'm not understanding why he's acting so mean to her and I'm worried because she is close to delivering. 
With her being so young, and so little, I'm already panicking at the thought of her having to go through labor, but I'm worried he will hurt her. Is this a normal behavior for billy's toward their pregnant does?

Any info would be helpful!
Thank you, Renee


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Posting in "Dairy goat info" area will get more responses. 
But a buck should not be kept with does that are due as hormone smells near birth smell like she is in heat and he WILL harass her. Also, nd can rebreed very soon after birth.


----------



## Renee Lottier (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow, I didn't know that at all. I was just keeping him in with the other NDs. Thank you for the information.


----------

